# Atomic Race Skis with Bindings - 7 pairs - MOTIVATED TO SELL!



## HallGabbi (Jun 8, 2013)

I am selling 7 pairs of skis:

a) 1 pair Atomic Race SL 155 cm (2009)
b) 3 pairs of Atomic Race SL 158 cm (2010/2011)
c) 3 pairs of Atomic Race GS 183 cm (2010/2011)

All skis have race bindings mounted. They are currently set for a 294 mm boot size, but are adjustable. The skis have been well used as I raced for 4 years in college. However, I am no longer in need of so many pairs as I have graduated. I am motivated to sell. I'm asking $60 to $150 depending on the pair or best offer. PLEASE email or call/text me: 415 233 3326. 

*To see photos*: http://nh.craigslist.org/spo/3851068809.html

These are great skis for someone who is looking for a high performance ski. I've loved them and I'm sure you will to!

-Gabbi


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting first post...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 8, 2013)

Can they be used for just All hill skis and bot racing?


----------

